# Nerdy zombie



## Cassiopia (Jul 28, 2010)

I guess I just want to share what I'll be doing this weekend, and this seems to be the place I can get away with posting things that aren't about my aquarium. Well... the chair I did the video from is within arm's reach of the tank, so my fish watched. I hope I didn't scare them.

My self-declared title is "nerd," and my signature is about zombies, so I thought I could explain that a little better - or at least give some examples. I play Dungeons and Dragons and enjoy zombie movies, Halloween, and Star Wars waaaaaaay too much. Every year, I dress up as a zombie and shamble down the streets with people like me moaning at cars and bar patrons. We're expecting over a thousand this year, so if you're anywhere near Lincoln, Nebraska this Saturday... just... be warned. We're coming. We eat brains and dance like Michael Jackson.

Video: The process of becoming a mindless monster.


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

Man that must be cool! i gotta be there the next time you guys do this.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I like how you even shaved part of your hair to make it look like its balding and falling out thats cool.


----------



## Cassiopia (Jul 28, 2010)

MetalHead: The Zombie Walk is this Saturday! The picture and video are just me practicing since I'm helping with makeup for the event... though I imagine you'd have trouble getting here that quickly from Florida. 

Blue Cray: Oh ouch. I didn't. I just pushed it back, and the light was shining on it.


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

oh man! no i dont have the time to make it to Nebraska this weekend. infact this weekend will be hard. have a ton of shrimps to ship, get my new stock and head out to Dr Feel Good in Down Town WPB for some good ol 80's rock!

you have fun! will see u when i do get a chance to make it to NE.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Ahhhhh that picture freaks me out..... But thats a zombie LOL. Yep have fun.


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

awesome make up job!!

I'm quite the George A. Romero fan myself - gonna rent his new flick soon.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Too cool. Here I am trying to figure out ways to get hundreds of people to dress up as zombies, and there you are already doing it anyway!
( my buddies and I make movies. bad ones. I've got two major zombie projects scripted, and 5 more in the works, but I don't really have good access to lots of zombies )

Hey.. do you have any good zombieriffic makeup tips for us?


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

Just say George A. Romero's Survival Of The Dead, it was kind of a stinker. Its immediate prelude Diary Of The Dead was a tad better as was Land Of The Dead.

Oh well, George is gettin' old, soon he'll be a real zombie.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I really liked Land of the Dead. I think that "World of the Dead" would be the next logical installment.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Just dont get shot, you know that people are stupid and that if someone thought you were really zombies, the shotgun might come out.


----------

